# We did it! New rally title!



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

We finished the final leg of our rally novice A title today in Lansing, MI with a score of 94. 

In spite of me, Moose did just great! I am so proud of her!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! That's great!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

well done, on ward and up ward!


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome! Congratulations!!! :groovy:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations! The first title is so exciting after putting in all that work. Onward to Advanced now right?


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh yes! We are definitely going to go on, this is addicting.......


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

That is great! Good luck in advanced!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good job to both of you! Is this UKC or Akc?


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

AKC, at some point I may consider UKC. 
Someone just mentioned UKC to me last week and suggested we look into it. I just haven't had the time to research it yet.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! Don't forget world cynosport rally.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

farnln said:


> AKC, at some point I may consider UKC.
> Someone just mentioned UKC to me last week and suggested we look into it. I just haven't had the time to research it yet.


UKC is very similar. I actually started the first four weeks training UKC then my trainer switched to AKC because the closest shows to us are all AKC shows. UKC lets you use treats in the beginning level. Good luck and most of all, have fun.


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

I had heard that treats were allowed in UKC too, but when I looked at the UKC rally rules I found this-
*A. Bait and Baiting In The Ring. Exhibitors are prohibited from bringing any item of food, any toy, or any other training aid (other than
a leash) into the obedience ring or Rally Obedience ring. Bait pouches, fanny packs or other items that a dog may associate with bait
are also prohibited. The Judge may require an exhibitor to remove any such item that the Judge, in his/her sole discretion, believes
may violate this rule. *


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

What are the requirements to rally? I just looked it up and I can't find something that defines what you actually do...

And of course congrats!!! Thats so awesome!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Rally is obedience. I'm familiar with AKC and World Cynosport but not UKC. AKC and Cynosport are very similar except cynosport has about double the exercises in their courses. As with any sport there are multiple levels.

https://www.rallydogs.com/


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

farnln said:


> I had heard that treats were allowed in UKC too, but when I looked at the UKC rally rules I found this-
> *A. Bait and Baiting In The Ring. Exhibitors are prohibited from bringing any item of food, any toy, or any other training aid (other than
> a leash) into the obedience ring or Rally Obedience ring. Bait pouches, fanny packs or other items that a dog may associate with bait
> are also prohibited. The Judge may require an exhibitor to remove any such item that the Judge, in his/her sole discretion, believes
> may violate this rule. *


I haven't looked into any rule changes on the UKC but when I was just beginning I was told they used treats but then I switched to AKC so never really researched it. I always knew AKC did not allow treats or bait. Raina is now six, almost seven so it has been a few years. She got her RN when she was two. I was going to continue but financial issues got in the way so I just trained her the exercises at home hoping one day to go back and get her advanced level at least. She is still young enough but my bank account hasn't really grown any so I get to watch online when other people get their ribbons and Raina gets to live with the knowledge she learned, which does come in handy for keeping her brain active. I know she could have made it all the way if I had the money and also if my trainer hadn't moved 800 miles away at least.


----------

